# my site



## johnlo (Dec 2, 2003)

hey everyone,

im new here...  i think this is my first time posting..  anyway, just wanted to share my website to you all to check it out.   let me know what you think of it.   thanks.

www.jklimagery.com

john


----------



## Darfion (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi john and welcome to the forum. Just had a look at your site and i like it. It's clean, loads quickly and is pleasant on the eye. You've got some superb pics in there too.


----------



## ramjamband (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi John, welcome.
Nice well presented site with some good work.


----------

